
Ask HN: Where are the non-cryptocurrency uses of blockchain technology? - lalaland1125
There has recently been a lot of hype about &quot;blockchain technology&quot;. I have heard many claims that blockchains will revolutionize fields like health care, supply tracking, video games, the food industry, etc, etc. The one thing I haven&#x27;t seen is any actual use of blockchains for any business purpose other than ICOs and crytocurrency.<p>Does anyone know of any real examples of the use of blockchains for non-cryptocurrency uses? I&#x27;ve seen a lot of hype and very vague ideas for proposed systems, but nothing that is actually in use or ready for use.
======
gram-ai
Anything really that has to do with requiring a distributed immutable ledger.

For a recent Ethereum hackathon I worked on a decentralized Kubernetes-esque
container scheduler where all scheduling algorithms and server/node management
happens on a smart contract.

[https://github.com/iwasaki-kenta/canteen](https://github.com/iwasaki-
kenta/canteen)

------
i_made_a_booboo
An oil trading platform was developed and it in the pilot it it massively
reduced the time needed for each party to complete their part of the
transaction.

Blockchain shot itself in the foot though going dumb shit like crypto kitties
and so many scam ICOs and every exchange and ICO getting hacked.

"Be your own bank" is great except that you're shit at being a bank and this
is now a well established fact.

Blockchain applications like the one I first mentioned are quite amazing.
Being able to automate mitigation if counter-party risk has great economic
value. But I wouldnt trust a billion dollar enterprise to a bunch of crypto
kids and their crypto kitties.

IBM will win all the blockchain business for enterprise customers.

------
dylanhassinger
Git is a DAG (directed acyclic graph), which could be considered a form of
blockchain

